
Hyundai Kona EV US pricing revealed at $36450 - martythemaniak
https://insideevs.com/hyundai-kona-electric-gets-shockingly-low-price-tag-in-us/
======
pascalxus
258 miles starting at 26K! that beats a Tesla!

i'm just not so sure about the 26K part (they said might), afterall.

anyways, the future looks bright here.

------
masonic
That price doesn't even count income tax incentives.

